# GOLD SAINT VIRGO SHAKA vs. SUPERMAN PRIME!!!



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

I have been hearing alot of talk about how powerful these saints are, Now lets see how Shaka fares against one of *DC's *best!!!!

Everything is on Bloodlust and on an open field created by the Spectre.


----------



## escamoh (May 21, 2006)

I don't know about the saints but I know that Superman Prime is ridicolously overpowered. Not even SSJ4 Goku could beat Supes Prime.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

Is Superman Prime Superman 1 million? The one who came back from the sun.
Is this the most powerful Superman?


----------



## escamoh (May 21, 2006)

All I know is Supeman Prime lived in the sun for 15,000 years, has some uber-powerful sword, has the green latern ring, is immune to kryptonite and magic is his only weakness.(psychic and magic attacks give him minor headaches)


----------



## Rice Ball (May 21, 2006)

Does superman prime have defence against very powerful psychics?
I guess with his 5 sences removed he'd be pretty much f**ked no matter how strong he is/was.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> All I know is Supeman Prime lived in the sun for 15,000 years, has some uber-powerful sword, has the green latern ring, is immune to kryptonite and magic is his only weakness.(psychic and magic attacks give him minor headaches)



So I Guess Shaka is a dead man? Unless he can hurt Superman Prime with some other attacks!


----------



## ydraliskos (May 21, 2006)

If anyone can do it , It's Shaka! 

Go Go


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

Really, how so?

Superman Prime is said to have the GL ring!


----------



## escamoh (May 21, 2006)

I doubt anyone could beat Supes Prime. He's basically invincible. And no physical attack can hurt him because he has the green latern ring which is only limited by his will and imagination. I don't know the powers of this shaka that everyone is saying. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Id (May 21, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> I doubt anyone could beat Supes Prime. He's basically invincible. And no physical attack can hurt him because he has the green latern ring which is only limited by his will and imagination. I don't know the powers of this shaka that everyone is saying. Can anyone tell me?


User CP

Shaka isn?t the type who would attempt to physically beat Superman.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> Shaka isn’t the type who would attempt to physically beat Superman.



Then Shaka is dead!

Here this should help on what Shaka can do!

*Link removed*


----------



## Id (May 21, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Then Shaka is dead!
> 
> Here this should help on what Shaka can do!
> 
> *Link removed*




Um...the match does not end thier. It continues with Shaka teleporting back and proceds in removing the 5 human senses of the other 3 Gold Saints.


Some information on the characters he fought.

Saga
User CP
User CP

Camus
User CP

an AMV it continues the match.
Link removed

Classic Saint Seiya Anime. It goes in detail of the properties of Tenbu Horin.
Link removed


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> Um...the match does not end thier. It continues with Shaka teleporting back and proceds in removing the 5 human senses of the other 3 Gold Saints.



ID, why is saint seiya's action slow paced?

Oh and thanks for the amv..


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> But they are fighting at the speed of light.



Well it sure does not look like it. It looks much slower.

Anyway does Shaka have a chance against Superman Prime? I do not think so.


----------



## Id (May 21, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Well it sure does not look like it. It looks much slower.
> 
> Anyway does Shaka have a chance against Superman Prime? I do not think so.



Saint Seiya was a head of its time. After all it is 20 year old manga. And it is still being continued. On top of that in the 80 not to many manga's or animes had characters moving at the speed of light, or removing 5 humans sesnes.

Back in the 80?s the explanation?s and the feats ware enough for fans. But by today?s standards, and better visual display of power and speed. Saint Seiya does not seem to be as fast or as powerfull. (althou thanks to Episode G, we are getting a better display of power and speedXD)

Even so, one can not deny that Seiya Dodging a million beams of energy per second, is not a display of speed of light. If you are just picking up on Saint Seiya in the later chapters, you wouldn?t know of the standard powers that come with Gold Saints or 7th sense users. That why it is crucial that you go back and read the early chapters or watch the early episodes.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> Saint Seiya was a head of its time. After all it is 20 year old manga. And it is still being continued. After all in the 80 not to many manga's or animes had characters moving at the speed of light, or removing 5 humans sesnes.
> 
> Back in the 80?s the explanation?s and the feats ware enough for fans. But by today?s standards, and better visual display of power and speed. Saint Seiya does not seem to be as fast or as powerfull. (althou thanks to Episode G, we are getting a better display of power and speedXD)



Dragonball and DBZ began in mid to late 80's. 1984 and yet their fighting is much more fluid and fast paced than Saint seiya's. If you are talking about something ahead of it's time it is Toriyama's DB world!! *Changed the fighting genre of all manga and anime!*



> Even so, one can not deny that Seiya Dodging a million beams of energy per second, is not a display of speed of light.


.

saying it and actually doing it is completely different but that is cool. Oh I have read up to the hades arc that is all.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 21, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Well, I don?t really know. My guess is the creator chose not to emphasis so much in the visual display of speed. But they are fighting at the speed of light.




you mean exactly how Akira would downplay the DBZ fighters strength...im sorry, but i just have to say that, and now i say....Shaka wins...but barely, i mean like after this fight Shaka would get schooled by a guy with a gun.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> you mean exactly how Akira would downplay the DBZ fighters strength...im sorry, but i just have to say that, and now i say....Shaka wins...but barely, i mean like after this fight Shaka would get schooled by a guy with a gun.



I agree BladeofTheImmortal, but that action and fight was very slow. I still do not believe they can beat DBZ no way.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

Check this out. DBZ movie 12: Rebirth of fusion.

Note: Toriyama did do the *character desighn* for the movies so saiya-jins like Gogeta and Brolly are *canon.*

As you can see their is clearly a difference in power between DBZ and Saint Seiya!

*Link removed*


----------



## Id (May 21, 2006)

I think Superman Prime would win. He would just blow up the planet with his GL ring.

Look at base level Superman. He flew at 4x the speed of light. And destroyed a Moon.
Superman M had its power bestowed by Superman Prime.
And he can punches so hard it opens dimensions and or time barriers.

Superman M worships Superman Prime.


But, one miscalculation and Superman Prime can have his senses removed. His spirit thrown in hell. His Spirit Destroyed. Or be caught up by Buddha’s palm (it dosnt matter how fast or how far you go you stay stuck in Buddha’s palm).


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> I think Superman Prime would win. He would just blow up the planet with his GL ring.



Thankyou!



> And he can punches so hard it opens dimensions and or time barriers.



No, you mean he can punch through time barriers like in a machine type. Not actaully shatter a dimension like Majin Buu or Gotenks!



> But, one miscalculation and Superman Prime can have his senses removed. His spirit thrown in hell. His Spirit Destroyed. Or be caught up by Buddha’s palm (it dosnt matter how fast or how far you go you stay stuck in Buddha’s palm).



How do you know? Supermans' spirit might be so strong that you can not cast it to hell, ala Dragonball Z spirit which allows them to overcome magical and death situations! You can probably remove his senses I will give you that.


----------



## Id (May 21, 2006)

Oh my bad. Superboy Prime can punch thru demension's. 


> How do you know? Supermans' spirit might be so strong that you can not cast it to hell, ala Dragonball Z spirit which allows them to overcome magical and death situations! You can probably remove his senses I will give you that



You can overcome your spirit being thrown in hell if the character can cross demensions or teleport. And thats using its own power (no items - GL ring, dragonball's etc.)


----------



## Phenomenol (May 21, 2006)

> Oh my bad. Superboy Prime can punch thru demension's.



Yeah, I still think Shaka can win he has mystcal techniques doesn't he that can effect Superman Prime?



> You can overcome your spirit being thrown in hell if the character can cross demensions or teleport. And thats using its own power (no items - GL ring, dragonball's etc.)



Well In that case Shaka wins. I do believe Superman's Spirit is not strong enough. Shaka has magical skills that can effect Superman.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2006)

My Moneys on Shaka still.

He'd be trapped inside an Illusion from the moment the battle starts. Tenbu Horin is a deadly ability, which i don't think Superman Prime would have the ability to break. After this his Sences would be removed making him the Universes strongest veggie.


----------



## illusion (May 22, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> My Moneys on Shaka still.
> 
> He'd be trapped inside an Illusion from the moment the battle starts. Tenbu Horin is a deadly ability, which i don't think Superman Prime would have the ability to break. After this his Sences would be removed making him the Universes strongest veggie.



I agree with Rice ball, illusion FTW.


----------



## ydraliskos (May 22, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Well it sure does not look like it. It looks much slower.



Sorry, but I laughed out loud with this one =D Permission to put in my sig?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 22, 2006)

Even though I know Superman is one of the strongest DC's characters but if he was trapped in Shaka's Tenbu Horin he is defeated, for just a simple reason he doens't have the 7th sense nor he have Athena Exclamation so even if he destroy like million galaxies this will not help him...


----------



## vagnard (May 22, 2006)

Superman Prime wins easily. Infinite will power + Green Lantern ring = dead Shaka. Superman prime survived thousand of years in the sun....he fought against Gods and Demons and opened the gates of heaven. He is thousand of times more powerful than pre-crisis Superman who could destroy a solar system  with a sneeze.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 22, 2006)

vagnard said:
			
		

> Superman Prime wins easily. Infinite will power + Green Lantern ring = dead Shaka. Superman prime survived thousand of years in the sun....he fought against Gods and Demons and opened the gates of heaven. He is thousand of times more powerful than pre-crisis Superman who could destroy a solar system  with a sneeze.



You cannot attack or defend or run away if Shaka used the Tenbu Horin and you can't break free unless you have Athena Exclamation or 7th sense. It's like: "No body can kill Dark Schneider" except the Adam of Light


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2006)

vagnard said:
			
		

> Superman Prime wins easily. Infinite will power + Green Lantern ring = dead Shaka. Superman prime survived thousand of years in the sun....he fought against Gods and Demons and opened the gates of heaven. He is thousand of times more powerful than pre-crisis Superman who could destroy a solar system  with a sneeze.



And if he lost his Will?


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2006)

DarkLordDragon said:
			
		

> You cannot attack or defend or run away if Shaka used the Tenbu Horin and you can't break free unless you have Athena Exclamation or 7th sense. It's like: "No body can kill Dark Schneider" except the Adam of Light



Btw Ikki v Shaka was total crap, theres no way in hell Ikki should have been able to stand up to the Tenbu Horin. I guess his cloth ment he was the only one who stood a chance.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 22, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Btw Ikki v Shaka was total crap, theres no way in hell Ikki should have been able to stand up to the Tenbu Horin. I guess his cloth ment he was the only one who stood a chance.



Loooool  it seems you still remebering the nightmare of "Ikki being stronger than Shaka and Saga defeated Ikki fairly " well the only reason Ikki was able to at least break through the Tenbu Horin was the 7th sense and it was stated in the anime itself. Normally Ikki is weaker than Shaka or Saga or the rest but if he achieved the 7th sense then it will be a different story and hard battle, don't understimate the 5 Bronze Boys even Dohko stated they were able to increase their cosmo beyond their own level...


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2006)

Good job A > B > C > A doesn't always work


----------



## Id (May 22, 2006)

Saga never beat Ikky into submision.

Volume 13 page 47. Ikky saves Seiya from Saga.
this

And the rest continues. The Fight Begins among the two.
this
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ikkys "Phoenix Houou Genma Ken" vs Saga's "Guenrou-Maou-ken"
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ikky "Phoenix Houou Genma Ken" trumps Saga's "Guenrou Maou Ken"!!!
Link removed

But the Match Continues. (Pages 57-58 divert from the fight and concentrates on the identity of Saga and The Pope among the Gold Saints)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Then Saga tosses a beaten Ikky.
Link removed

But Ikky Gets Up.
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Rice Ball (May 22, 2006)

Ikki never beat Shaka either, Shaka said he could will himself back but he needed Mu's help to bring Ikki with him.


----------



## k1nj3 (May 22, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Does superman prime have defence against very powerful psychics?
> I guess with his 5 sences removed he'd be pretty much f**ked no matter how strong he is/was.




i agree


----------



## Perfect Moron (May 22, 2006)

About the lightspeed thing, I always took it as just the attacks having that speed. If the bronze saints move at mach speed, how can the spectators see them at the Galaxian Wars tournament? However, Seiya's punch does make a sonic boom in the first episode.

On the fight, Supes can win if he just starts by taking out the planet. Whoever attacks first wins, so it probably goes to Supes Prime.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2006)

_Does superman prime have defence against very powerful psychics?_

As Superman has Torquasm-Vo as the Kryptonian mental defense and engagement against psychics, I say Superman Prime will have a strong defense. How strong, unknown.


----------



## escamoh (May 22, 2006)

Couldn't Supes just create a barrier using GL ring to not get sucked into that tenbu horin thing? I really don't know who would win but these charcters are too freakin strong. They could probably take out all the DBZ people with one attack.


----------



## ZE (May 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me in what saga does appear SHAKA? And he appears in the original anime, the one with 114 episodes?


----------



## Id (May 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me in what saga does appear SHAKA? And he appears in the original anime, the one with 114 episodes?



Try episode's 56-58.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 22, 2006)

> And if he lost his Will?



There is no way in hell can anyone loose their will/Spirit. Unless Superman's spirit was already weak to begin with, then he looses. If Superman's spirit is powerful enough to break Shaka's Illusions and Tenbu Horin Superman wins this one easily!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2006)

_There is no way in hell can anyone loose their will/Spirit_

Now, unless there is an exception (DC's Lucifer), EVERYONE can be depraved of their will. No mortal's will is absolutely invincible; only weathered and hardened, but not invincible.


----------



## escamoh (May 22, 2006)

Naruto's will is invincible.


----------



## Id (May 22, 2006)

Break Tenbu horin.?......

Tenbu Horin can be broken!!!!!

A- If you attack at the same time Shaka attacks.  (before you get cought up by Shaka's Cosmo)


B- Well it took Athena Exclamation to break Tenbu Horin. (This is the only time it was ever broken when you are chought up by Shaka's Cosmo)

Athena Exclation is an attack that equal the destructive force of the Big Bang.

The effects of Tenbu Horin can be overcomed, if you have some method to overcome 5 sense's being sealed.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 22, 2006)

> Now, unless there is an exception (DC's Lucifer), EVERYONE can be depraved of their will. No mortal's will is absolutely invincible; only weathered and hardened, but not invincible.



Now this is ridiculous. Pleas stop comparing Lucifer who is basically the devil dammit.

Will and Spirit cam never be broken if the character properly trains it Spirit in many animes and manga's are essential in combat.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 22, 2006)

There are other ways to break or even not let your senses being stripped and that is by Spirit and will power. Or other senses that are stronger like DBZ senses!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

_Will and Spirit cam never be broken if the character properly trains it Spirit in many animes and manga's are essential in combat._

No matter how a character trains, will is not invincible. Will can be strengthen, yes, but it is not absolute.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> but it is not absolute.



Yes it is! Look at your gods and devils! for example Lucifer!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Certain, defined characters have will that is absolute (i.e. God, Lucifer, etc.)

However, some 'gods' have limited will that is not absolute. Look no further than DBZ gods the Shins.

All characters who possess human character condition has limited will (unless otherwise stated). And by characters, I mean the term in a general sense.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> All characters who possess human character condition has limited will (unless otherwise stated). And by characters, I mean the term in a general sense.



Characters who can resist Mind control, reality altering and magic is very powerful spirit. Alot like DBZ Yu Yu hakushou characters have this ability.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Since when in the hell did anyone in DBZ resist reality altering?

Buu's candy ray is matter transmutation; nowhere near in warping reality.

Mind control, yes can be resisted by strong will/spirit/fortitude. Mindwipes, can only be defended against those who possess proper telepathy.

And please elaborate on Yu Yu Hakushou. I have yet to see the anime.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> Since when in the hell did anyone in DBZ resist reality altering?



Sorry typo! 

My point is that will and Spirit is everything. Lucifer, God their power is Spiritual. allowing them to have infinite will.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Such as turning your body into instant liquid? Or nullifying any ki attack coming at you? Or simply rendering yourself intangible? Or making you believe you're a child? Or fusing a character's molecular structure with a rock, making an instant kill?


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> Such as turning your body into instant liquid?



Vegetto already prooved that this will not work. If he is turned into liquid he will still beat the crap out of you as liquid!



> Or nullifying any ki attack coming at you?



DBZ characters has done this..



> Or making you believe you're a child?



Like I said to much spirit power. This will not happen unless a weak mind is intact. DBZ has no weak minded characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

_Vegetto already prooved that this will not work. If he is turned into liquid he will still beat the crap out of you as liquid!_

Liquid conforms to its container. What will Vegito control if there's no body for liquid to take shape?

_DBZ characters has done this.._

Sometimes still having trouble. Reality altering can instantly nullify the attack or manipulate it without limit.

_Like I said to much spirit power. This will not happen unless a weak mind is intact. DBZ has no weak minded characters._

If I were to put Goku in a regular human body without any powers, would he live through a Final Flash through willpower alone?


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> Liquid conforms to its container. What will Vegito control if there's no body for liquid to take shape?



He does not need Shape, the liquid alone will kill you.



> Sometimes still having trouble. Reality altering can instantly nullify the attack or manipulate it without limit.



They have done it effortlessly from time to time in many fights.



> If I were to put Goku in a regular human body without any powers, would he live through a Final Flash through willpower alone?



Now this is not an instance of Spirit power being demonstrated it is aphysical occasion taking on a Final Flash!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

_He does not need Shape, the liquid alone will kill you._

Elaborate. Vegito has shown to control a candy, a solid. Liquid, you have to control each freaking molecule when there's no container.

_They have done it effortlessly from time to time in many fights._

Elaborate.

_Now this is not an instance of Spirit power being demonstrated it is aphysical occasion taking on a Final Flash!_

Elaborate. If their power derives from their spirit/willpower, the body should not be of concern.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> Elaborate. Vegito has shown to control a candy, a solid. Liquid, you have to control each freaking molecule when there's no container.



When he was turned into Candy he was able to still keep his power and skills.
He could do the same with the liquid, having made it stronger than any liquid.



> Elaborate.



Like Making Ki attacks disapear into thin air, done by Goku. Vegeta standing their and android 15's eye beams aimed headed towards Vegeta automatically go into the ground.



> Elaborate. If their power derives from their spirit/willpower, the body should not be of concern.



Yes. their spirit power is only for attacks aginst magic, mind control etc. those kind of attacks.


----------



## Fenix (May 23, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Elaborate. Vegito has shown to control a candy, a solid. Liquid, you have to control each freaking molecule when there's no container.



Now this is just idiotic.

Veggito was able to fight in candy form, he was able to fly and seriously hurt Buu just by hitting him. 

Yet, you're trying to make an argument about him not being able to fight in Liquid form!?

Jeez. It's evident from time to time that DBZ laws have superior Ki power as a way to counter non-direct attacks. Like that midget's guy's telepathic powers were unable to work on someone who was vastly stronger than him.


----------



## chakra25 (May 23, 2006)

If it's a physical fight... Supes will definitely obliterate Shaka. If they were fighting with the same type of powers... Supes will own Shaka. 

But we're talking about enchanted mystical powers that damages beyond physical here that can hurt Supes. Supes gets trapped in Tenbu Horin = game over. Using this attack will allow Shaka to remove the opponent five senses and if still the opponent can do anything with his brain or the 6th sense Shaka using this attack can remove the 6th sense and destroy the brain. Brainless superman is pretty much useless. 

Shaka has an arsenal of enchanted powers... plus mystic items. 

I think Shaka can win this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

_Now this is just idiotic._

How so?

_Veggito was able to fight in candy form, he was able to fly and seriously hurt Buu just by hitting him. _

Yes, we saw that.

_Yet, you're trying to make an argument about him not being able to fight in Liquid form!?_

Yes.

Why?

Vegito was turned into a candy; an object whose state of matter is solid. He essentially still had a body that he can control. Thus, we can assume if we turn him into a solid object, he'll retain his persona.

Liquid is a different story.

Liquid, is not a solid nor an object. It is a different state of matter entirely that conforms in the shape of its container. In open space, water would spread out to cover the biggest area. Thus, should the liquid be in open air or splashed on the ground (the likely scenarios), then Vegito would have no solid body to control. He'll have to possess every single water molecule.

_Jeez. It's evident from time to time that DBZ laws have superior Ki power as a way to counter non-direct attacks. Like that midget's guy's telepathic powers were unable to work on someone who was vastly stronger than him._

It's one thing to use telekinesis to stop one's heart. It's another to have sufficienty telekinetic power to destroy small satellites (the moon, demonstrated by X-Man). But it's also another thing to have telekinesis powerful and precise enough to manipulate molecules.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> It's one thing to use telekinesis to stop one's heart. It's another to have sufficienty telekinetic power to destroy small satellites (the moon, demonstrated by X-Man). But it's also another thing to have telekinesis powerful and precise enough to manipulate molecules.



Comic Book Guy! all of this has been done in DBZ. Piccolo and Mutenroshi destroyed the moon. Molecules have been manipulated by majin buu turning people into stone, milk and candy!


----------



## Perfect Moron (May 23, 2006)

^ God, none of those are telekinesis. Do you read every other word?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Destroyed the moon (twice) yes, due to energy beams. Another thing to use sheer telekinetic force. A comparison.

Molecular/matter transmutation, yes. Turning a body into another object.

But picture this; using telekinesis to casually move protons, electrons, and the like to cause nuclear fission, essentially causing a small-scale, total self-destruction of a person.

Matter manipulation is another thing entirely. Maybe not as powerful, but certainly a different angle of the offensive, and perhaps more effective in some situations.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

> But picture this; using telekinesis to casually move protons, electrons, and the like to cause nuclear fission, essentially causing a small-scale, total self-destruction of a person.



Very powerful. Frieza and Cell has telekinesis abilities as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Yes, telekinesis. I've seen it, when Frieza levitated the Namekian Dragonballs, Cell forming his battlefield, and Piccolo levitating a pyramid (Vegeta saga, training, anime).

But, none of them possess telekinesis powerful enough and precise enough to single out molecules and manipulate matter on a sub-atomic scale. By my knowledge, only a certain handful of characters in all of comic-dom and perhaps fiction possess psionic powers (telekinetic in nature) that great.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 23, 2006)

Chazou can stop your heart! with Telekineseis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

Please. The heart possess a body large enough for even the basic telekinetics could use (basic telekinetics can lift simple objects like books, for example). The point here is control and precision, which obviously Chaozu has. I can name a handful of psionics that can pull off that trick or even better.

Nothing near the power and the finesse to play on the sub-atomic level.


----------



## Id (May 23, 2006)

Shaka has a greater level of TK then Chouzu. Shaka’s TK range is at a planetary level, Chouzu’s isn’t.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2006)

_When he was turned into Candy he was able to still keep his power and skills.
He could do the same with the liquid, having made it stronger than any liquid._

Just finally noticed this bit. (Yes, I reread the posts).

Refer to one of my posts a bit further up the page.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

Lets do this Comic Book guy!

Now that you know more about Shaka who wins? Your oh so beloved DC Superhero Superman Prime or Virgo Shaka?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2006)

Superman Prime does not have that sword.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

Superman Prime has the Green Lantern ring. But yes, the Sword of Truth was not given to him.

Wasn't it given to Silver Age Superman?

As for Shaka, I still know little about him.


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Superman Prime has the Green Lantern ring. But yes, the Sword of Truth was not given to him.
> 
> Wasn't it given to Silver Age Superman?
> 
> As for Shaka, I still know little about him.



It was given to Silver Age.
As for Shaka vs Supes P. I can tell you this much.
Shaka cant take a direct hit from Superman Prime or keep up with him.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2006)

I think Superman Prime could break out of the Tenbu Horin, and here's why:

1. It took the Athena Exclamation, which has the power of the Big Bang, to break out of it.

2. When Hal Jordan became Parallax, he destroyed and recreated the universe, that's at least the power of the Big Bang and probably more.

3. It was said that any GL could achieve that much potential if their willpower was high enough

4. Superman Prime is said to have the strongest willpower in the universe

5. Superman Prime has a GL ring

So therefore he could generate enough power to break the Tenbu Horin


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> I think Superman Prime could break out of the Tenbu Horin, and here's why:
> 
> 1. It took the Athena Exclamation, which has the power of the Big Bang, to break out of it.
> 
> ...



Its possible. GL rings are broken.
Keep in mind, Tenbu Horin does not permit the opponent to attack or defend. Shaka forced Athena Exclamation to come out, he allowed them to attack. Other wise they would have had all their 6 senses sealed.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> Superman Prime is said to have the strongest willpower in the universeSo therefore he could generate enough power to break the Tenbu Horin



I agree with you, but many people here underestimate the power from within!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

There are some things that even the power from within can not overcome.

Plus, the willpower he stated was in relation to his Green Lantern ring.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> Plus, the willpower he stated was in relation to his Green Lantern ring.



Remember it is not the ring it is the wielder!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

_Remember it is not the ring it is the wielder!!!!_

The ring is based on the wielder's willpower and imagination.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> The ring is based on the *wielder's willpower and imagination*.



Thankyou! Very much.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2006)

But that willpower and imagination is basically useless without the ring.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> But that willpower and imagination is basically useless without the ring.



yeah I know that but Superman on his own have overcame situations using his will and overcoming deadly circumstances or opponents. That is why he is said to have the strongest will power.


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> yeah I know that but Superman on his own have overcame situations using his will and overcoming deadly circumstances or opponents. That is why he is said to have the strongest will power.



Superman Prime is said to have unlimeted will.

Superman << Hall Jordan in terms of will power.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> Superman Prime is said to have unlimeted will.



Really?

Also with that will do you believe he can break the sense removal spell?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2006)

If he only had the will alone, I don't think he could break it.

However, if he used his will to power his GL ring to create an explosion as powerful as the Big Bang, I think he could break it.


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Like Mike said. He needs the ring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

When was Superman Prime said to have unlimited will? Or was that implied?


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> When was Superman Prime said to have unlimited will? Or was that implied?



Internet Hype. (I dont really know).


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

> When was Superman Prime said to have unlimited will? Or was that implied?



Iam asking the same questions, but you guys are the DC fanboys.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

Look at the sig. Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) fanboy.

And one does not know everything; there's always something you don't know.


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

I think it was implide Superman Prime had the strongest Will Power. (Not really sure).

My bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

Well, Hal had the strongest willpower out of everyone in the JL.

Superman Prime however, I can believe. With his life and experience, it'd be ridiculous if his willpower remained the same.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2006)

It would sure take a lot of willpower to hang out in a sun for 15000 years without going crazy.


----------



## Phenomenol (May 31, 2006)

So does Shaka win or Superman Prime?


----------



## Id (May 31, 2006)

Superman Prime no contest. If Shaka could keep up with Superman, then he might have a slight chance.


----------



## Phenomenol (Jun 1, 2006)

> Superman Prime no contest. If Shaka could keep up with Superman, then he might have a slight chance.



Shaka will win. He will send that bastard to hell. Look at what Shaka did to this saint before he got hit!

but Episode Two looks even better

I do not think Superman Prime can handle that.


----------



## Id (Jun 1, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Shaka will win. He will send that bastard to hell. Look at what Shaka did to this saint before he got hit!
> 
> but Episode Two looks even better
> 
> I do not think Superman Prime can handle that.



Shaka can send the soul/spirit of a living person to hell. Its called ?*Rikudo Rinne*?, but Shaka didn?t use that technique in the Shaka vs. 3 Gold Saints bout.

Saga was the one that sent Shaka to ?Another Demission? but Shaka can cross demission, (Saga can as well.)


Besides Superman Prime could probly just break out hell, seeing as he broke (force his way) into Haven.


----------



## Phenomenol (Jun 1, 2006)

Shaka will hit his ass with mystical techniques. SMP has no way of dealing with magic!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2006)

True Id. He literally went as far as Creation to the gates of Heaven and Hell and back, in order to search for the soul of his wife.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jun 2, 2006)

Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Shaka will win. He will send that bastard to hell. Look at what Shaka did to this saint before he got hit!
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I do not think Superman Prime can handle that.



As always happens with facts presented by Phenomenol, I fail to see how that's relevant.


----------

